# Hello from ohio



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am not new here(I forgot my old username and password...) I have a little balck and white girlie fro a pet store who had babies. Allot has ha[[med since then and I no longer have them. but would love to get ahold of some from breeders. fancier ones are hard to find around here, all we mostly have are the pew feeders. So if anyone close to ohio breeds, let me know!
But I thought id re introduce myself since im starting over again haha


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks! I think I found me 3 lovely little girls  One brindle, one brown, and one beige is what I was told. So fingers crossed!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy, again, and welcome!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello again! Where at in Ohio do you live?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Centerville now . I know its been awhile but i didnt end up being able to get the brindle girls. I found a nice trio tho

Bentley


















And i need namea for thegirls

1(i think shes agouti)









2(dove?)









-Amber


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, lovely large eyes on the first couple.  They look well. Darned cute, too!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks 
Heres pictures of my new bunch
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11829


----------

